# Lyon International Schools: Ombrosa vs CSI.



## rhorowicz

I'm moving from California to Lyon with my 12 years old daughter who does not speak any French, and I am hesitating between Ombrosa and CSI. Could anyone share experience on those schools' academic level etc?
Thank you very much!
ps: I know there is an old tread on this topic, but it is oudated...


----------



## Peasant

rhorowicz said:


> I'm moving from California to Lyon with my 12 years old daughter who does not speak any French, and I am hesitating between Ombrosa and CSI. Could anyone share experience on those schools' academic level etc?
> Thank you very much!
> ps: I know there is an old tread on this topic, but it is oudated...


You might want to look at the Expats In Lyon group on Facebook.


----------



## Xyz789

I don't know Ombrosa first hand. We have been very happy with the CSI but it does have a specific admissions process (I assume you have read up on this). Would you be arriving at the start of the academic year or part-way through ? (Likely harder to get a place at the CSI mid-year but the admin team from the anglophone section should be able to provide some information about that)


----------



## rhorowicz

Thanks a lot for the reply. Yes, we'll arrive for year start, much better.
Could you please share your impressions about the school's academic level and seriousness of other students' effort? How old was your child when he/she joined? How was the adaptation into French language?

Thank you very much,
Ricardo.


----------

